# Internet sites for Homeschoolers



## dkicklig (May 7, 2004)

My 5 year olf daughter loves to play on the internet: PBSKids, Disney, etc. Do you guys know of some good educational sites that may be beneficial for her.


----------



## Len (May 7, 2004)

Just bumping this up - I have a wee one on the way and would love to hear from some others. Any information at all will be helpful - especially since I just found out babies don't come with directions!


----------



## dado6 (May 10, 2004)

Here are two sites that have some fun games that might be in a 5 year olds ballpark:

www.americangirl.com

http://www.funorama.com/index.html

And here are my two favorite homeschool link sites:

http://learninfreedom.org/homeschool_hotlist.html

http://www.windycreek.com/homeschool/homeschoolsites.html

Hope this helps a bit.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 10, 2004)

http://www.puritans.net


----------



## Reed (Aug 6, 2004)

*Beware of American Girl*

a previous post recommended the American girl web site -- I would caution you to becareful with American girl books -- they are written from a feminist perspective and always rewrite history to put the girls into interesting but unrealistic situations -- typical revisionist history. They are also written in a way where the girl protagonist is rewarded for disobeying authority figures. 

Consider the source -- of course these books are going to be antidisestablishmentarian and subversive.

The american girl magazine is a jr. version of Cosmopolitan or Ophra magazine --- stay away from it.

There are some good alternatives out there -- Trailblazer Books - or scan through the homeschool catalogs such as veritaspress, visionforum or elijahcompany

 
warm regards,
Reed in Minneapolis


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 15, 2004)

Vision Forum has an alternative to the American Girl Series. They have books about girls living at different times in history, dolls, and clothes.
They also have things for boys as well, dress up clothes, pioneer accessories, etc.


----------

